

Is Apple fragmenting the iPhone? - mayukh
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-57451486-256/is-apple-fragmenting-the-iphone/

======
nextstep
No, it's not. Older hardware models have missed the more taxing features of
every new release of iOS.

